# Rental for delivery



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I want to use a rental for Door Dash, do I have to informed them my intentions for the purpose of the rental. I read many people use HERTZ will they question what I’m using it for. I’m currently using my own car, I don’t want to put more miles on it so I’m thinking of a rental. I make $1,200 to $1,400 a week putting in 6 to 10 hours a day.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

The rentals are for either Lyft or Uber, and I am sure that is how the insurance is set up to. Do not believe the agreement you sign will allow for deliveries.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Will all these deliveries continue once life gets somewhat back to 'normal'?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> do I have to informed them my intentions for the purpose of the rental


Of course you need to do this, and you will find, that unless they specifically partner with DD (or someone else) their contract WILL NOT ALLOW COMMERCIAL USE of the vehicle.

I'm speaking for most of the major large rental companies out there mind you, as I am sure there are also some very expensive, smaller, and local rental companies that will let you do it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have a question for you .
Ok lets say you pick up food for uber eats or dd .
You get into a car accident your fault .
Ok great your insurance will cover the car.
My question is . How does the insurance know your doing food deliveries ? 
Do you tell them your using it for this after getting into a crash ? 
Personally me i would not tell them,
Some car rental companies allow unlimited miles on there cars .
Do i tell them ( ow gee wiz im going to drive this car for food delivers )\
Hell no i just pick that car up drive it put on 5000 miles in 6 days return it rent another when required .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Just use your own car still. Or purchase an another affordable and reliable used car. Car for food delivery doesn't need a nice car.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Just use your own car still. Or purchase an another affordable and reliable used car. Car for food delivery doesn't need a nice car.


I found an ad for a used 2005 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L for $2,800 162,000 miles. I'm going to call them on Monday and buy it cash.

I was dashing with a Civic LX 2004 I put 300,000 miles on the engine the Civic engine is Teflon, but wear and tear on the others part was adding up because I didn't maintenance it from the beginning. I traded it in for a used 2018 Civic hatchback EX with 14,000 miles on it the price was $18,000 they gave me $1,000 for my Civic. I couldn't resist because the price is the lowest I found for 2018. I'm looking forward to mod it to look like this.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Kewl-driver said:


> I found an ad for a used 2005 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L for $2,800 162,000 miles. I'm going to call them on Monday and buy it cash.
> 
> I was dashing with a Civic LX 2004 I put 300,000 miles on the engine the Civic engine is Teflon, but wear and tear on the others part was adding up because I didn't maintenance it from the beginning. I traded it in for a used 2018 Civic hatchback EX with 14,000 miles on it the price was $18,000 they gave me $1,000 for my Civic. I couldn't resist because the price is the lowest I found for 2018. I'm looking forward to mod it to look like this.


I have 2012 VW Passat. Both of them are really good cars, better stereo and better air-conditioning system. Jetta seems to be a little smaller than Passat which has better leg room. Plus Jetta is a little bouncy when you drive on uneven lane. Both of them are pulling slightly to the right but which is normal for VW. Just don't purchase Diesel engine which I have heard was not so great. Think about buying 2006 and you could also drive for UberX if you want to.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

That Blue Civic is Sharp except for the spoiler. Don't think I would fit in a civic though.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have a question for you .
> Ok lets say you pick up food for uber eats or dd .
> You get into a car accident your fault .
> Ok great your insurance will cover the car.
> ...


Honestly I'm on the fence here. I mean no one in the known universe cares what the delivery guy drives so I really dont see any customers caring or reporting u to whatever company you deliver for (I assume you're not going to formally add the car to that particular platform? Thats what I've done in the past, just use my kid's car or a friend's and not told Uber about it)....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> I found an ad for a used 2005 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L for $2,800 162,000 miles. I'm going to call them on Monday and buy it cash.


Turbo ot non turbo?


----------

